# Who's our "NRA"



## ziggy2c (Dec 19, 2007)

So still just getting back into cigars and from reading a few threads I've been missing out on a few things. So the questions is, who's our "NRA?" I pay them $25 a year and hears about people passing anti gun laws. Where do I turn to things like tax that just got vetoed? Do we have a voice anywhere I can support that tells the knuckle heads in D.C. that I don't like this? I'm all for the letter writing campaign to my representative but must time I just get a "thank you for your opinion" card. Anyone know of a group I can support that'll speak for me?


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I'll take your money and do what I can! :teacher:

haha I'm just kidding. Honestly I'd like to know the same thing. Do we have someone that speaks for us besides "big tobacco"? If not is there any sort of way that we could have that voice? (I might have to re-consider majoring in poly-sci instead of Film... hmmm)


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

Sorry this comes so late...

The best organization that supports our cause is the IPCPR (International Premium Cigar and Pipe Retailers Association). I know, that's a long name! They just changed to that name, from RTDA (Retail Tobacco Dealers Association).

You can visit their web site at http://www.ipcpr.org/. Under the Tobacco Legislation section, toward the bottom, there is a link that says "Action Email List." If you follow that link, you can input your contact info, and you'll be notified when your action/input will be beneficial.


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

Hmmm... Doesn't appear that they're doing a bang-up job so far. Just lost more smoking rights this year. Can no longer smoke in casinos in CO.


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

Not that I'm trying to cover for anyone, but, saying this is like fighting an "up-hill battle" is a SEVERE understatement. If you think about the numbers, they're truly stacked against us. From what I understand, cigar smokers are MAYBE 1% of the voting population. When you add cigarette smokers, that takes it to about 20%. Is that a "loud" 20%? Not always. Is the 80% of non-smokers loud? They were loud enough to get SCHIP passed the house and senate. Who's going to hold that top seat in a year? When this passes again, and it hit's their desk...will it get another veto?


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

I am a private pilot. Our organization is AOPA (Aircraft Owners and Pilots Association.) There are much fewer pilots in this country than smokers, yet the AOPA is constantly fighting, and winning battles to keep user fees down for General Aviation, keeping taxes down on fuel and gov't services and correcting the many misconceptions about pilots (i.e, we're all rich, small planes are unsafe, GA planes are clogging the airways, etc.) They fight to keep small GA airports open when developers and politicians want to develop valuable land. There are many issues that, if not fought for vehemently, would have by now driven the GA population into the ground. 

I am also a gun owner. As with the AOPA, the NRA has been active and instrumental in preserving our rights to own firearms and dispelling the many myths concerning the dangers of guns. Again, without this powerful lobby I am sure that our right to own and carry firearms would have been severely curtailed, if not downright eliminated, by those who think that guns are "bad."

I have not seen the IPCRC, or previous to that the RTDA, doing much active lobbying to dispel the many false health claims of second hand smoke, which is the biggest hammer in the fight against smokers rights. In fact, I really see them doing nothing at all. They seem to be more of a tobacco industry organization interested in introducing new products to those who are already consumers.

Correct me if I'm wrong here.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Shelby07 said:


> Hmmm... Doesn't appear that they're doing a bang-up job so far. Just lost more smoking rights this year. Can no longer smoke in casinos in CO.


just got back from Vegas and noticed many non smoking areas.
Give it a couple more years and I bet you will have a hard time finding a casino to smoke in at all.


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

The IPCPR is a retailers organization. I think they needs to evolve some or form an NRA like group that involves the consumers. Let's be honest here, I don't think so far that the cigar industry has handled this as well as they could have.


----------



## ziggy2c (Dec 19, 2007)

Cigar Jack said:


> The IPCPR is a retailers organization. I think they needs to evolve some or form an NRA like group that involves the consumers. Let's be honest here, I don't think so far that the cigar industry has handled this as well as they could have.


+1, but I don't think the media helped us out much, especially with the schips veto. All I heard was that the bill would raise the cigarette tax, They seemed to have left out the 20,000% tax increase on cigars. I was just looking to see if there was an organization that represented the consumers.


----------



## Maduro_Scotty (Jun 1, 2007)

Shelby07 said:


> Hmmm... Doesn't appear that they're doing a bang-up job so far. Just lost more smoking rights this year. Can no longer smoke in casinos in CO.


Excellent point. While cigar smokers are a distinct minority in this country, that doesn't mean that money couldn't be generated to create a PAC or a lobbying group. It would also garner support from some of your liberty minded folks like libertarians, not to mention members of both parties. A lot of the bills are at the state level, if the manufacturers chipped in 2-3% from sales, a good PAC could get started to mobilize against the likes of some do-gooder state legislator or even take out someone like Nancy Castro.:biggrin: (Yes, I know what her last name is, so don't click that PM button yet)


----------



## cigardocdoc (Feb 2, 2008)

I can't imagine there not being one. An umbrella cigar/cigarette group seems like the best route to go. SRA or CRA? anyone?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Maybe if we called it "Cigar Pride" and had a parade?


----------



## cigardocdoc (Feb 2, 2008)

I've been to enough gay pride parade to know we could easily rip those off. Just use cigars instead of...


----------



## Maduro_Scotty (Jun 1, 2007)

A possible solution would be for an organization/PAC to help and create initiative and referendums in states to beat back the tide. In 2002, Oklahoma restaurant owners tried this route.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Be glad you are not in NY, We have no right to carry a firearm unless you are a elected official. or LEO, here they dont want you smoking in a outside Cafe: how bad is that ...
Here the only thing they give you is the right to die and pay taxes


----------

